

Haskell Dice of Doom – Part 1 - lauriswtf
http://derekmcloughlin.github.io/2014/09/13/Haskell-Dice-Of-Doom-Part-1/

======
drcode
Hi, I'm the author of the original LOL, love your Haskell implementation...
looking forward to the next parts!

